# accuquilt studio



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has used the accuquilt studio? I have the accuquilt GO but was thinking about upgrading to the studio and wondered how well it works on multiple layers especially when cutting rag squares. Thanks in advance!
Mona


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't...but I may be interested in your GO if you decide to upgrade.

What don't you like about the GO?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have the studio. It works very well! I cut 8 layers in it all the time, and it is pretty much effortless to turn. That's actually why I chose it over the Go.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I would REALLY love to get one of these. Cutting is my least favorite part of quilting, in fact I loathe it!


----------



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

I have just about decided to upgrade to the Studio (especially after hearing from you CJ!) I will let you know about selling the go if anyone is interested once I get up the courage to order the studio and it arrives!
Mona


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

What's the difference between the Go and the Studio?


----------



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

The studio cuts more layers at a time and seems to have more cutting dies that the go. Of course it costs a WHOLE lot more and the cutting dies, mats, etc.. or more expensive too. I would just keep the Go that I have because I love it but the studio would be time saving for me since I cut and sew rag quilts to sell at craft shows.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmmm, maybe I should just look at getting the Go then. I really don't get a whole lot of quilting done. I'd be ecstatic to get two a year done! But if the Studio has more dies, that means more options.....hmmm. I'll have to think on that!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The Studio has a LOT more dies, not only those made for it, but it can use all the dies made for the Grand Mark and the AccuCut systems.

But, the GO is pretty new, EXTREMELY popular and they're cranking new dies out for it all the time.


----------

